# Excel-Makro: Button in Menüleiste



## C-H (3. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Makro geschrieben, was nichts anderes macht, als die markierte Zeile kommagetrennt in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren. Dieses Makro ist nur für eine betimmte Arbeitsmappe gedacht.

Nun möchte ich, dass ein Button in der Symbolleiste angezeigt wird der das Makro aufruft, aber nur dann zu sehen / vorhanden ist wenn diese Mappe offen ist.

Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Perlmann (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

 wenn der Button NUR in einer bestimmten Arbeitsmappe zur Verfügung stehen soll, reicht doch im Grunde auch ein Button direkt in der Arbeitsmappe (auf einem sheet zb)?

Gruß
Phil


----------



## C-H (4. März 2008)

Ja schon, aber das sieht doof aus. So hab' ich das ja momentan, lieber wäre mir halt die Lösung mit dem Toolbar-Button.


----------



## Perlmann (4. März 2008)

Hallo, 

 alternativ könntest Du z.B. auch über diesen Makro abtesten, ob es sich um die "richtige" Datei handelt:

```
.
.
If ActiveWorkbook.Name <> "NameDerMappeOhneXLS" Then
  MsgBox "Falsche Datei"
  Exit Sub
End If
.
.
.
```


----------

